# What starter is the most uesless



## Celestrial_Slayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Honestly i think it is chickorita:sweatdrop::sweatdrop::sweatdrop::sweatdrop::sweatdrop::sweatdrop::sweatdrop::sweatdrop:


----------

